# "Not ufs" error upon booting newly installed FreeBSD system



## Grell (May 10, 2012)

Hello, I have recently tried installing FreeBSD amd64 from a USB flash drive onto a different hard drive than my current FreeBSD system.  I cannot seem to get it up and running though because whenever I try to boot into this new system I get the error message "Not ufs" and then it gives me a boot prompt from which I can do nothing.  I have googled a lot and am still unable to come up with a solution, please help me out, thanks.


----------



## local (May 10, 2012)

Hello,

I had this same problem with SAS drives. Only a hard drive replacement helped. It was probably a problem with bad/sectors.


----------



## Grell (May 11, 2012)

Well, I was able to get it working by making the root slice first instead of the swap.


----------



## kpa (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, there's still some hardwiring with the root partition (it's a partition mind you, slice is the FreeBSD term for MS-DOS/Windows primary partition) when using MBR scheme and bsdlabel(8) to divide the slice into partitions, it has to be the "a" partition or the bootloader won't be able to find it.


----------



## michaeldexter (May 6, 2013)

Grell said:
			
		

> Well, I was able to get it working by making the root slice first instead of the swap.



root before swap plus MBR rather than GPT formatting is proving required with 10-CURRENT on Sandy Bridge ThinkPads


----------

